# Porky's Corner...



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

I will catch him on road sooner or later


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Stupid disgusting fat cunt. The definition of keyboard warrior.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

"Hi Folks, it's big Porky, the voice of hardcore boxing" 

Definitely not a fan btw


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Not gonna watch the second one because the first is laughable. Where's Warrington? 
Why is yarde getting rated so highly for getting outclassed by kovelev?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

craigseventy said:


> Not gonna watch the second one because the first is laughable. Where's Warrington?
> Why is yarde getting rated so highly for getting outclassed by kovelev?


It's Porkys opinion and he's entitled to it.

igg


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> It's Porkys opinion and he's entitled to it.
> 
> igg


That's fine but we are also entitled to think he's a mong


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

craigseventy said:


> That's fine but we are also entitled to think he's a mong







Steffy Bull thinks Porky is a mong, it won't end well for him...


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Steffy Bull thinks Porky is a mong, it won't end well for him...


Thats a few mins from me. Wonder if they'll have a scrap. Can porky fight?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

craigseventy said:


> Can porky fight?


only one way to find out. Porky is calling it on.

"Lets get it on, cos we don't get along..."


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> only one way to find out. Porky is calling it on.
> 
> "Lets get it on, cos we don't get along..."


Do you know Porky personally? :think1


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Grant said:


> Do you know Porky personally? :think1


no, just follow his youtube channel. I find him very amusing...


----------



## TFKING (May 18, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


So Porky has AJ as P4P Number 7 in the world, with Tyson Fury as the only Brit above him. But he then has AJ as P4P Number 5 in the UK, with Fury, Taylor, C.Smith & BJS all above him? How the fuck does that work.... Fuck me what an idiot.

When God was giving out brains big Russ clearly wasn't even in the queue, he was probably in a corner somewhere moaning about Eddie Hearn atsch

As for his overall lists, I disagree strongly on a fair few but P4P is always subjective so it is what it is.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

TFKING said:


> So Porky has AJ as P4P Number 7 in the world, with Tyson Fury as the only Brit above him. But he then has AJ as P4P Number 5 in the UK, with Fury, Taylor, C.Smith & BJS all above him? How the fuck does that work.... Fuck me what an idiot.
> 
> When God was giving out brains big Russ clearly wasn't even in the queue, he was probably in a corner somewhere moaning about Eddie Hearn atsch
> 
> As for his overall lists, I disagree strongly on a fair few but P4P is always subjective so it is what it is.


The lists are all over the place, very inconsistent in his reasonings, apparently having a loss on your record like canelo and aj means you're dropped down the rankings massively but some how yarde gets a pass. 
I reckon weeshaw is porky to be honest.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

craigseventy said:


> The lists are all over the place, very inconsistent in his reasonings, apparently having a loss on your record like canelo and aj means you're dropped down the rankings massively but some how yarde gets a pass.
> I reckon weeshaw is porky to be honest.


Oink Oink

Come see me.

igg


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Oink Oink
> 
> Come see me.
> 
> igg


Saying that you have 1985 in your name and it's unlikely porky is under 45.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263140093092659202


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if he is still shooting that brown into his system


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

I haven't managed to get past the 5 second mark on any of his content.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> I haven't managed to get past the 5 second mark on any of his content.


Not surprising


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Furious (May 26, 2020)

AndrewFFC said:


> I haven't managed to get past the 5 second mark on any of his content.


Same. Fat bastard


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Furious (May 26, 2020)

I see that fat bastard has Coca Cola logo in his background.... surely Coca Cola can't waste their time sponsoring this fat useless bastard?!?? It's not like he's a big YouTuber? You know He's just put that up behind him to pretend that's he's got sponsors and is big time..... can you imagine at Coca Cola headquarters, marketing department: junior new digital business executive: "hi yeah.... I've got this great YouTuber we should sponsor.... he's a real character" [plays an episode] 5 seconds later. yank manager: "stop that. Right the fuk now. Seen enough. Who the fuk is this fat bastard? I can't even understand WTF he's saying dude.... I mean the Coke brand represents fun, vivaciousness, an active life.... why the fuk we want to show an obese red faced bastard who actually looks like he drinks 8 cokes a day? We want to make it aspirational dude".... "er he's really edgy and popular though!" "How many views he got man?" "Er he averages 1000 views a vid!" "You fukin serious?!!? How the fuk you got a job here, you're fired you limey fuk! Get the fuk outta here and go start your own sh1t channel you can't do any worse than that fat bum!".....


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

He bought some Whitney off my boy 2 weeks ago


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Whats going on in this thread?

Nobody has registered that they are a fan of this guy. Who is this content being posted for?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

AndrewFFC said:


> Who is this content being posted for?


you...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Porkies a fucking idiot


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Wesshaw is a diamond geezer but for the life of me I don't know why he watches Porky lol


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Changed my vote to a fan of Big P

Beaterbeev


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Wesshaw is a diamond geezer but for the life of me I don't know why he watches Porky lol


The guy just cracks me up.
The big fella means no harm, he's just passionate about his boxing.
He's got a fan here igg


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

wesshaw1985 said:


> The guy just cracks me up.
> The big fella means no harm, he's just passionate about his boxing.
> He's got a fan here igg


Thought he was a fool ever since he trolled George Groves that afternoon a few weeks after Froch 1.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

SouthpawCounter said:


> Thought he was a fool ever since he trolled George Groves that afternoon a few weeks after Froch 1.


Didn't he racially abuse Groves wife, get offered out by George and then shit it?

Keyboard warrior.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Mark Tibbs interview coming up on Friday.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Quickeyg said:


> Mark Tibbs interview coming up on Friday.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Let's be honest Porky is a pussy who would get demolished in the real world. Fat brown injecting mess.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

emallini said:


> Let's be honest Porky is a pussy who would get demolished in the real world. Fat brown injecting mess.


He's funny though...


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

https://boxrec.com/en/proboxer/48247


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


Nevermind

Is porky ever positive? 
Does anyone actually watch these


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

craigseventy said:


> Nevermind
> 
> Is porky ever positive?
> Does anyone actually watch these


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Nevermind
> 
> Is porky ever positive?
> Does anyone actually watch these


Given the entire last page of this is just weeshaw, seems to be just him and porky. So one person I think.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

AndrewFFC said:


> Given the entire last page of this is just weeshaw, seems to be just him and porky. So one person I think.


Porkys Youtube viewing figures would tell a different story...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

never heard of porky before this thread..... Hes garbage


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

Porky is so amazing bro porkyshookboxing that's this site now, porky is the main event, as he should be, 'ome of ardcore boxing innit. 

Nobody knows boxing like porky, let's keep bumping this thread to the tip, this thread is why this site is such a bustling hive of boxing discussion, due to quality boxing content like porkys channel having a thread dozens of pages long, keep it up!


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Armhit said:


> Porky is so amazing bro porkyshookboxing that's this site now, porky is the main event, as he should be, 'ome of ardcore boxing innit.
> 
> Nobody knows boxing like porky, let's keep bumping this thread to the tip, this thread is why this site is such a bustling hive of boxing discussion, due to quality boxing content like porkys channel having a thread dozens of pages long, keep it up!


:tiphat


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

one of the most unintentionally funny things i've watched in ages...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------

